
Ask HN: Is devops finally over? - _hyn3
When I want to develop, I don&#x27;t want to work on operations, and vice-versa. The context is completely different, and it  conflates two completely different mental and authorization models.<p>Added to this: no one can really define what the devops buzzword actually <i>means</i>. Is it configuration-as-code? developers-doing-operations? or something else entirely?
======
karmakaze
> When I want to develop, I don't want to work on operations, and vice-versa.
> The context is completely different, and it conflates two completely
> different mental and authorization models.

DevOps is about not thinking like this. When developers produce deliverables
without a production operational context and 'throw it over the wall' to Ops,
it leads to recurring systemic issues. By making developers responsible for
what they produce, they feel the pain of their decisions during 'development
time' and will learn to make more operational-friendly software.

The other aspects such as automation and coded/immutable configuration came
about because of DevOps and is now also part of it.

------
verdverm
DevOps is partly about moving code from your editor to users. There are many
things that can happen during this process. The main point is automation.

This means some people (DevOps engineers) write code / config systems to
realize the process. Then, application developers can take greater ownership
over the entire lifecycle of their software, so they end up in the ops side.

When done well, this benefits everyone.

Since software has to move, it is unlikely DevOps, as a practice, will go
away.

------
arthurcolle
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Job/jobs.htm?suggestCount=0&sugges...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Job/jobs.htm?suggestCount=0&suggestChosen=false&clickSource=searchBtn&typedKeyword=devops&sc.keyword=devops&locT=C&locId=1147436&jobType=)

Gonna have to go with 'No' for this one

~~~
_hyn3
Apparently COBOL isn't over either, so that's good news if you're a mainframe
developer from the 70's.. ;)

[https://www.glassdoor.com/Job/jobs.htm?suggestCount=0&sugges...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Job/jobs.htm?suggestCount=0&suggestChosen=false&clickSource=searchBtn&typedKeyword=&sc.keyword=cobol&locT=C&locId=1147436&jobType=)

Your point is well taken: it's still an active buzzword. _sigh_

